# Ork Clan Symbols? which is which



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

I figure this is fluff related, because it wouldn't be fluffy to add bad-moon decals to a blood axe army, right?

i'm trying to figure out (i have the aobr transfer sheet, and the space ork transfer sheet from the wartrukk box) which decals are for my clan...blood axes.

i see the snake decals, and the moon decals, which i'm sure are snakebites and badmoons...

i see the crossed axes with a skull in the middle, which i'm guessing are the bloodaxes symbol? but what about the checkers, and the red white or yellow triangle things (look kind of like teeth) and also..the normal teeth looking symbol, like on a warboss pole, or the skulls with horns...skulls without horns....and lastly, the lightning bolts, and lightning bolts going through a bone? or the lightning bolt going through wings...the circle face with teeth..

and do orks use the roman numerals ? like I or II ?
where do i find this out? i've googled a ton and can't seem to find any answers


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The triangles,lightning bolts, ork skulls, and checkers, are all generic Ork symbols that you would find any clan using. I dont think orks would be using Roman numerals. Though in the fluff roman numerals are actually Imperial Gothic, so it is feasible that they could be on looted equipment.

Oh wait, you playing blood axes, who mix with humies' a little to much to be proper "orks" so yes it is plausable they could have picked up some Gothic.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

aha, well done. thank you 

but theres still a couple i'm unsure of...i see what looks like the black space marine wings symbol with a red lightning bolt in it..is that space marines?

and, the ork skulls that look like the thing cowboys sometimes have, those bull skulls or whatever with horns, are those deathskulls symbols? (i mean the ones without the lower jaw)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Without the lower jaws, and with the longhorns on top? Well, I would still say they are generic. To me the deathskull "skulls" are the ones without the very prominent lower jaw, and no upper horns.

The red lightning and wing is a SM symbol.


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

ah okay, perfect. thanks a bunch <333 i'll get to stickin now!


----------

